# Linkedin. ¿Eso sirve para algo?



## nelsoncito (7 May 2022)

La verdad es que no me muevo por Linkedin, pero me he planteado hacerlo.

A primera vista creo que es un Tinder laboral. Mucho postureo. Mucho chafardeo. Poco contacto real, excepto que seas un "posicionadito".

¿Estoy en lo cierto o me equivoco?


----------



## Xaki-navaja (7 May 2022)

Depende de lo que seas .
Si eres un remero básico no sirve para nada, si tienes carguito sirve para aparentar y que 4 zorras te contacten para medrar.


----------



## Pitoste (7 May 2022)

Si que vale.
Si lo sabes usar, te pone en contacto con personal de rrhh y con headhunters para oportunidades serias.
Eso si, creo que de cargos intermedios para arriba es donde está la chicha.


----------



## MCC (7 May 2022)

Tú sigue anunciándote en Slumi.com que como buena puta que eres no te hace falta Linkedin. 

Saludos, so bastardo.


----------



## MiNombreEsFantasma (7 May 2022)

Casi todos mis excompañeros de IT han encontrado buenos trabajos a través de Linkedin. Antes de dejar este mundillo, el último trabajo que tuve fue a través de Linkedin. Fui a las ofertas que publicaban, me registré en unas pocas y me llamaron casi todas para entrevistarme.

En general bastante bien. Un amigo encontró trabajo como desarrollador en GitHub a través de Linkedin. De vez en cuando empresas de IT importantes publican alguna oferta que otra.

Para cosas fuera de IT, no sé si es muy efectivo.


----------



## moromierda (7 May 2022)

E a míjor págena pira ligar, amegos: tudo mondo pune ¡sus datos riales!

A tuntos...


----------



## nelsoncito (7 May 2022)

MCC dijo:


> Tú sigue anunciándote en Slumi.com que como buena puta que eres no te hace falta Linkedin.
> 
> Saludos, so bastardo.



Maricona progre estrogenizada detectada.


----------



## nelsoncito (7 May 2022)

Maricona progre estrogenizada detectada. (II)


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (7 May 2022)

Din del hilo.

Por cierto, yo soy ya senior y trabajo en puestos de mando o directivos, y confirmo que Linkedin ya no sirve para nada. Y ahora os daré un truquito de regalo.

*Como reventar a un headhunter*

1. Crea un perfil de Linkedin con tu experiencia laboral pero cambiando el nombre de las empresas y los años. Por ejemplo, puedes decir que has sido desarrollador en AMD o en Intel, o que has trabajado de ingeniero en Boeing o en Airbus. Osea, pon la empresa competidora de donde hayas trabajado. También cambia un poco los años. Importante: CAMBIA TU NOMBRE Y APELLIDOS, Y PON UNA FOTO GENERADA POR AI.

2. Cuando te contacte el headhunter te dirá que tienes que firmar un acuerdo para trabajar con él a cambio de saber el nombre de la empresa. Muchos simplemente piden que lo hagas via email. Hazlo con tus datos falsos.

3. El headhunter se encargará de darte el nombre de la empresa y su rango salarial. Cuando lo haga, diles que esa empresa no te gusta y que no quieres seguir adelante.

4. Con el rango salarial y el nombre de la empresa ya puedes ir diréctamente a buscar curro con ellos, con tu cv y datos verdaderos y saltándote las mierdas y mentiras de ellos. En el 100% de los casos les encantará no pagar comisiones a esos mierdas.

*Los headhunters son los corbatas verdes del trabajo. Cuando mas les jodamos, mejor.*


----------



## Bimb0 (7 May 2022)

nelsoncito dijo:


> La verdad es que no me muevo por Linkedin, pero me he planteado hacerlo.
> 
> A primera vista creo que es un Tinder laboral. Mucho postureo. Mucho chafardeo. Poco contacto real, excepto que seas un "posicionadito".
> 
> ¿Estoy en lo cierto o me equivoco?



Solo si eres informatico y buscas trabajo


----------



## csainz (7 May 2022)

Bimb0 dijo:


> Solo si eres informatico y buscas trabajo



This. Funciona y muy bien. Infojobs es una mierda, que seguramente le pasa los datos a tu empresa cuando estás buscando trabajo en otro sitio.


----------



## Silluzollope (7 May 2022)

Sirve para pedir pasta, hace un mes me añadió una ucraniana y me pidió dinero para apoyar a su ejercito. 
La reporte y me dijeron que no era spam, que es algo legítimo


----------



## Kartoffeln (8 May 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Din del hilo.
> 
> Por cierto, yo soy ya senior y trabajo en puestos de mando o directivos, y confirmo que Linkedin ya no sirve para nada. Y ahora os daré un truquito de regalo.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sonic The Hedgehog (8 May 2022)

Todas las ofertas que me llegan por LinkedIn solo piden programadors Mid y Seniors, con varios años de experiencia en multitud de tecnologías. Creo que aún no he recibido ninguna oferta que pidan juniors. Bueno, en Infojobs creo que también pasa lo mismo. Supongo que será cosa del sector IT, que es una mierda.


----------



## Cicciolino (8 May 2022)

Desempeña una función social imprescindible: es un féisbuc laboral para que los remeros se entretengan presumiendo de carguitos postineros con grafía inglesa ante otros muertos de hambre como ellos, y para que todos juntos hagan como que se creen que prosperarán.

Yo tengo dos falsos, uno con disfraz de directivo usano de empresa tocha y otro de profesorcillo de universidad de provincias, sólo para reírme de conocidos que lo utilizan de manera no irónica, para cuando el forito está leeeeeento...


----------



## Leon_de_Nemea (8 May 2022)

Cicciolino dijo:


> Desempeña una función social imprescindible: es un féisbuc laboral para que los remeros se entretengan presumiendo de carguitos postineros con grafía inglesa ante otros muertos de hambre como ellos, y para que todos juntos hagan como que se creen que prosperarán.
> 
> *Yo tengo dos falsos*, uno con disfraz de directivo usano de empresa tocha y otro de profesorcillo de universidad de provincias, sólo para reírme de conocidos que lo utilizan de manera no irónica, para cuando el forito está leeeeeento...



Eso es mucho más triste que los que tienen uno real y les sirve para algo, pierdes tu tiempo con esas gilipolleces en vez de estar en tu yate,...


----------



## Cicciolino (8 May 2022)

Leon_de_Nemea dijo:


> Eso es mucho más triste que los que tienen uno real y les sirve para algo, pierdes tu tiempo con esas gilipolleces en vez de estar en tu yate,...



Será triste, pero _es_.

El tiempo está para tirarlo, no se puede aprovechar.


----------



## uberales (8 May 2022)

nelsoncito dijo:


> La verdad es que no me muevo por Linkedin, pero me he planteado hacerlo.
> 
> A primera vista creo que es un Tinder laboral. Mucho postureo. Mucho chafardeo. Poco contacto real, excepto que seas un "posicionadito".
> 
> ¿Estoy en lo cierto o me equivoco?



Sí, he encontrado trabajo por ahí. Pero háztelo de manera seria, tu cv y echar cvs. Nada de dar el coñazo con posts a la gente, más allá de cosas que tú hagas, por supuesto, ni te creas el coaching y cosas así. Está bien si sabes usarlo.


----------



## curvilineo (8 May 2022)

El 60% de mi curro sale gracias a LinkedIn y seguro si mejorara el perfil, lo inflara y maqueaba sería superior.


----------



## Ds_84 (8 May 2022)

Sonic The Hedgehog dijo:


> Todas las ofertas que me llegan por LinkedIn solo piden programadors Mid y Seniors, con varios años de experiencia en multitud de tecnologías. Aún no he recibido ninguna oferta que pidan juniors. Bueno, en Infojobs creo que también pasa lo mismo. Supongo que será cosa del sector IT, que es una mierda.



donde vives? Spain?


----------



## Tonimn (8 May 2022)

Una chorrada llena de vende humos.

Dos pruebas en su contra:

1- Local en que trabajé hace años. Entré para contactar con ex colegas con quienes coincidí esas fechas...
De los 24 inscritos únicamente uno estuvo trabajando realmente ahí.

2- En una formación para parados en que imponían ponernos perfil toda el aula ponía nivel alto a perfecto de inglés, y alto o muy alto de varios idiomas más.
Resulta que llega un formador hablando en catalán, a lo que una latinoamericana pide que si puede hablar en español, y al instante saltan dos histéricas que en Cataluña en catalán, la chica solicita que se haga entonces en inglés ya que es un idioma que domina toda la clase... Y el profesor diciendo que por él perfecto. Resulta que era la única que lo sabía de verdad.

Y así debe estar plagado.


----------



## Abrojo (8 May 2022)

aparte de lo que habéis dicho, es una manera de tener a tiro de mensaje a contactos laborales con quien hayas hecho buenas migas y lo puedes aprovechar para el boca oreja en ambos sentidos: comentar ofertas de trabajo de tu empresa (las hay que ofrecen bonus por recomendaciones si el candidato sale elegido) o preguntar/recibir ofertas que igual no están ni publicadas porque buscan a alguien en concreto o de tu perfil


----------



## Tonimn (8 May 2022)

Pitoste dijo:


> Si lo sabes usar, te pone en contacto con personal de rrhh



Residuos Humanos.... otra prueba en su contra entonces.


----------



## Hamtel (8 May 2022)

Para hacer CSI a algún HdlGP que hay en los foros


----------



## Ederto (8 May 2022)

A mí una vez una tía en lugar del teléfono o el mail me pidió el linkedin.


Me quedé tóo loco.


----------



## Ederto (8 May 2022)

Vale para cotillear a tus compis del instituto y partirte la caja viendo como uno que trabaja reponiendo en un DIA pone que es ingeniero jefe de la NASA


----------



## Alamillo Loco 1983 (10 May 2022)

Asi esta España que la gente por conseguir un puesto de cajero reponedor se emociona y todo, como si hubieramos aprobado una oposicion...








Antonio Jesus Benitez Reina en LinkedIn: #mercadona #orgulloso #aporelpuestofijo


Sabéis... Yo un día pensé... Que sería imposible trabajar donde ahora estoy... Pero mi corazón mi alma mi fuerza... Dijoo eiii tu eres fuerte hay que tener…




es.linkedin.com


----------



## jimmyjump (10 May 2022)

nelsoncito dijo:


> La verdad es que no me muevo por Linkedin, pero me he planteado hacerlo.
> 
> A primera vista creo que es un Tinder laboral. Mucho postureo. Mucho chafardeo. Poco contacto real, excepto que seas un "posicionadito".
> 
> ¿Estoy en lo cierto o me equivoco?



Todos dicen saber inglés competencia profesional completa aunque no sepan ni articular 2 palabras seguidas


----------



## Sonic The Hedgehog (10 May 2022)

Alamillo Loco 1983 dijo:


> Asi esta España que la gente por conseguir un puesto de cajero reponedor se emociona y todo, como si hubieramos aprobado una oposicion...



En España conseguir un trabajo en el súper o de barrendero es triunfar.


----------



## jimmyjump (10 May 2022)

Ederto dijo:


> Vale para cotillear a tus compis del instituto y partirte la caja viendo como uno que trabaja reponiendo en un DIA pone que es ingeniero jefe de la NASA



He pensado en crearme una cuenta fake con datos exagerados para ver las reacciones de los headhunters y reírme de ellos


----------



## Alamillo Loco 1983 (10 May 2022)

Sonic The Hedgehog dijo:


> En España conseguir un trabajo en el súper o de barrendero es triunfar.



Yo quiero ser basurero, y hay enchufes!!!


----------



## bocadRillo (10 May 2022)

Yo me di de alta porque me lo recomendaron en el curro para visibilizar más el sitio donde trabajo. 
Sin embargo, enseguida me vino a contactar una persona con la que trabajé hace más de una década, y a la que no me apetecía ver ni en pintura. Me empezó a mandar mensajitos para contarnos la vida y quedar. Ni qué decir tiene que me di de baja inmediatamente. Después de todo no busco curro.


----------



## Death Rider from Krieg (10 May 2022)

Para ponerte nombres guachis en inglés si eres oficinista. Rollo development team leader specialist y mierdas así.
Na, en serio, a mí como profesional liberal me salen bastantes clientes de allí. Es una herramienta publicitaria más.


----------



## Palimpsesto. (10 May 2022)

Bloquea a todo Díos para que no te cotilleen. 
Permite que sólo te vean rrhh, agencias, y headhunters. Sí sirve. 
Pero la clave está en bloquear a toda la basura muerta de hambre que hay ahí metida que sólo lo utiliza para postutear, y cotillear y boicotearte si pueden.


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (10 May 2022)

2 de los 3 sitios donde he trabajado los he conseguido gracias a linkedin.

Cuando terminé la carrera en 2019 estuve buscando 4 meses trabajo, y solo utilizaba infojobs, que es una red de empleo para gente sin experiencia o con trabajos de baja cualificación. Linkedin está mas hecho para profesionales, aunque hay mucho vendehumos de mierda que pone nombres cachiguays a su empleo, escritos en piratita.


----------



## secuestrado (11 May 2022)

Sí que sirve. Para que la peña suba ahi IMBECILIDADES y SUBNORMALIDADES, algunas que no tienen nada que ver con las empresas, o las relaciones laborales siquiera.

Luego estan los tipicos que suben ahi la tipica gañanería de tontolapolla "otro curso conseguido, seguimos formandonos para mejorar y hacer que la empresa crezca" y ponen una imagen y un titulo de un curso de mierda con un sello de una pagina de cursos random. Luego te vas a ver el curso, y resulta que es una estupidez online que la haces en 30 minutos. Conozco gente que no tenia ni puta idea, PERO NI PUTA, que habia sido camarero, se hizo un curso del CCC o algo así. Y empezó a hacer cursos de estos y a subirlos al linkedin: experto en metodologías agiles, experto scrum... Ví que le llegaron a contratar como SCRUM MASTER, a ese piltrafilla que apenas sabia programar y que no habia trabajado de programador mas que un par de años. Solo porque no paraba de subir imagenes a linkedin con fotos "otro reto conseguido", "seguimos profundizando en las metodologías agiles". Pero si ese no sabrá gestionar ni las cuentas de su casa. En fin. Como veis, sí que sirve, para que estos especimenes puedan aparentar. Para eso sirve de puta madre.

Tambien sirve para hacer la pelota telematicamente a tu jefe.

O sea, que como veis, tiene multiples usos.


----------



## sociedadponzi (11 May 2022)

para conocer a la mitad de kerala, bengaluru y bangalore


----------



## FatalFary (11 May 2022)

Cuando estaba ahí me contactaron de Google UK y Facebook Irlanda, así que de algo parece que vale. De hecho me piré porque acabé un poco hasta los huevos de recibir ofertas con salarios de puta mierda en España.

Edito: de puta mierda comparado con lo que se cobra en otros sitios, para España no estaban mal del todo.


----------



## Ds_84 (11 May 2022)

sociedadponzi dijo:


> para conocer a la mitad de kerala, bengaluru y bangalore



ajajajjajajaj.

joder tal cual.

del calcutech institute of technology me los conoco a todos :


----------



## castolo (11 May 2022)

Para gente que programa, como es mi caso, está bien. Los rrhh pueden filtrar por tecnologías (sin tener npi de lo que es cada una) y apareces en las búsquedas y te contactan. En mi gremio es bastante útil aunque las cosas que publican los motivados que publican ahí, son nauseabundas.


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (11 May 2022)

Hay mucho postureo, si no decidme a qué viene que un tío como éste, quizás en el Top 5 de dentistas españoles, tenga Linkedin










*Profesor Dr. Cosme Gay-Escoda*
Catedrático de Patología Quirúrgica Bucal y Maxilofacial. en Facultad de Odontología de la Universidad de Barcelona




*Instituto de Investigación Biomédica de Bellvitge*


*Universitat Autònoma de Barcelona*

Barcelona, Cataluña, España Información de contacto

Más de 500 contactos





Director del grupo de investigación consolidado "Patología y Terapéutica Odontólogica y MaxilofacialDirector del grupo de investigación consolidado "Patología y Terapéutica Odontólogica y Maxilofacial
Instituto de Investigación Biomédica de BellvitgeInstituto de Investigación Biomédica de Bellvitge2007 - actualidad · 15 años 5 meses2007 - actualidad · 15 años 5 mesesBarcelonaBarcelona



Centro Médico TeknonCentro Médico Teknon
27 años 5 meses27 años 5 mesesBarcelonaBarcelona



Director del Departamento de Cirugía Bucal, Implantología Bucofacial y Cirugía MaxilofacialDirector del Departamento de Cirugía Bucal, Implantología Bucofacial y Cirugía Maxilofacial
1995 - actualidad · 27 años 5 meses1995 - actualidad · 27 años 5 meses



Director de la Unidad de Patología de la articulación temporomandibular y dolor bucofacialDirector de la Unidad de Patología de la articulación temporomandibular y dolor bucofacial
1995 - actualidad · 27 años 5 meses1995 - actualidad · 27 años 5 meses




University of BarcelonaUniversity of Barcelona
33 años 5 meses33 años 5 mesesBarcelonaBarcelona



Catedrático de Patología Quirúrgica Bucal y Maxilofacial.Catedrático de Patología Quirúrgica Bucal y Maxilofacial.
1994 - actualidad · 28 años 5 meses1994 - actualidad · 28 años 5 meses



Director del Máster de Cirugía Bucal e Implantología BucofacialDirector del Máster de Cirugía Bucal e Implantología Bucofacial
1989 - oct. 2012 · 23 años 10 meses1989 - oct. 2012 · 23 años 10 meses




Director del Máster de Cirugía Bucal e Implantología BucofacialDirector del Máster de Cirugía Bucal e Implantología Bucofacial
EFHRE International UniversityEFHRE International Universityene. 2014 - 2020 · 6 años 1 mesene. 2014 - 2020 · 6 años 1 mes


Máster Online con prácticas presenciales.Máster Online con prácticas presenciales.


https://www.linkedin.com/search/results/all/?keywords=Cl%C3%ADnica+Odontol%C3%B3gica+de+la+Universitat+de+Barcelona
Director y Profesor del Servicio de Cirugía Bucal, Implantología Bucofacial y Cirugía MaxilofacialDirector y Profesor del Servicio de Cirugía Bucal, Implantología Bucofacial y Cirugía Maxilofacial
Clínica Odontológica de la Universitat de BarcelonaClínica Odontológica de la Universitat de Barcelona1988 - 2010 · 22 años1988 - 2010 · 22 añosBarcelonaBarcelona


https://www.linkedin.com/search/results/all/?keywords=Facultad+de+Odontologia+de+la+Universidad+de+Barcelona
Profesor titular de Patología Quirúrgica Bucal y MaxilofacialProfesor titular de Patología Quirúrgica Bucal y Maxilofacial
Facultad de Odontologia de la Universidad de BarcelonaFacultad de Odontologia de la Universidad de Barcelona1994 - 1998 · 4 años1994 - 1998 · 4 añosBarcelonaBarcelona


https://www.linkedin.com/search/results/all/?keywords=Universidad+de+Barcelona
Decano de la Facultad de OdontologíaDecano de la Facultad de Odontología
Universidad de BarcelonaUniversidad de Barcelona1989 - 1995 · 6 años1989 - 1995 · 6 añosBarcelonaBarcelona


https://www.linkedin.com/search/results/all/?keywords=Cl%C3%ADnica+del+Remei
Director de la Unidad de Cirugía Bucal y MaxilofacialDirector de la Unidad de Cirugía Bucal y Maxilofacial
Clínica del RemeiClínica del Remei1980 - 1995 · 15 años1980 - 1995 · 15 añosBarcelonaBarcelona


https://www.linkedin.com/search/results/all/?keywords=Hospital+General+de+Granollers
Jefe de la Sección de Cirugía MaxilofacialJefe de la Sección de Cirugía Maxilofacial
Hospital General de GranollersHospital General de Granollers1980 - 1988 · 8 años1980 - 1988 · 8 añosBarcelona y alrededores, EspañaBarcelona y alrededores, España


https://www.linkedin.com/search/results/all/?keywords=Policl%C3%ADnica+del+Vall%C3%A8s
Jefe de la Unidad de Cirugía MaxilofacialJefe de la Unidad de Cirugía Maxilofacial
Policlínica del VallèsPoliclínica del Vallès1980 - 1988 · 8 años1980 - 1988 · 8 añosGranollers y alrededores, EspañaGranollers y alrededores, España


https://www.linkedin.com/company/1193539/
Médico adjunto por oposición del Servicio de Cirugía MaxilofacialMédico adjunto por oposición del Servicio de Cirugía Maxilofacial
Hospital Universitari de la Vall d'HebronHospital Universitari de la Vall d'Hebron1979 - 1988 · 9 años1979 - 1988 · 9 añosBarcelonaBarcelona


https://www.linkedin.com/search/results/all/?keywords=Facultad+de+Medicina+de+la+Universidad+Aut%C3%B3noma+de+Barcelona
Profesor Asociado y Colaborador de Cirugía Maxilofacial del Departamento de CirugíaProfesor Asociado y Colaborador de Cirugía Maxilofacial del Departamento de Cirugía
Facultad de Medicina de la Universidad Autónoma de BarcelonaFacultad de Medicina de la Universidad Autónoma de Barcelona1978 - 1988 · 10 años1978 - 1988 · 10 añosBarcelona y alrededores, EspañaBarcelona y alrededores, España



Médico residente (MIR) de la especialidad de Cirugía MaxilofacialMédico residente (MIR) de la especialidad de Cirugía Maxilofacial
Hospital Universitari de la Vall d'HebronHospital Universitari de la Vall d'Hebron1976 - 1978 · 2 años1976 - 1978 · 2 añosBarcelona


----------



## Gorkako (11 May 2022)

Como ya han dicho por ahí, se está plagando de capullos que lo llenan todo de mierda cual tiktok o facebook... si lo filtras está bien para buscar curro, mi señora ha entrado en una multi tocha y ha saltado dos veces de curro este año.


----------



## Tocomotxo (11 May 2022)

nelsoncito dijo:


> La verdad es que no me muevo por Linkedin, pero me he planteado hacerlo.
> 
> A primera vista creo que es un Tinder laboral. Mucho postureo. Mucho chafardeo. Poco contacto real, excepto que seas un "posicionadito".
> 
> ¿Estoy en lo cierto o me equivoco?



Para trabajos especializados esta bien tener un perfil bien hecho.
Los recruiters no paran de escribir


----------



## Esta democracia es falsa (11 May 2022)

Gorkako dijo:


> Como ya han dicho por ahí, se está plagando de capullos que lo llenan todo de mierda cual tiktok o facebook... si lo filtras está bien para buscar curro, mi señora ha entrado en una multi tocha y ha saltado dos veces de curro este año.



Perdone la indiscreción: ¿ usted contrataría a un profesional que en cinco meses ha cambiado dos veces de trabajo?

Bueno al tema: me niego a dejar mis datos en una red social. ¿ Que pierdo oportunidades? pos fale, pos me alegro...si cada sector en España es un pañuelo. Se conoce todo el mundo...

Si un profesional cazatalentos tiene que recurrir a una red social...¡apaga y vámonos!


----------



## Gorkako (11 May 2022)

Esta democracia es falsa dijo:


> Perdone la indiscreción: ¿ usted contrataría a un profesional que en cinco meses ha cambiado dos veces de trabajo?
> 
> Bueno al tema: me niego a dejar mis datos en una red social. ¿ Que pierdo oportunidades? pos fale, pos me alegro...si cada sector en España es un pañuelo. Se conoce todo el mundo...



¿usted contrataría a un profesional que en cinco meses ha cambiado dos veces de trabajo?
No pagues cacahuetes y verás como no pasa  eso sí si eres un remero medio no te preocupes.


----------



## Esta democracia es falsa (11 May 2022)

Gorkako dijo:


> ¿usted contrataría a un profesional que en cinco meses ha cambiado dos veces de trabajo?
> No pagues cacahuetes y verás como no pasa  eso sí si eres un remero medio no te preocupes.



No se me enfade que soy de los suyos... el menda se cree la fama de que esta red social que nos ocupa es para puestos medios y altos. Pero debo de ser tonto...jajaja


----------



## Gorkako (11 May 2022)

Esta democracia es falsa dijo:


> No se me enfade que soy de los suyos... el menda se cree la fama de que esta red social que nos ocupa es para puestos medios y altos. Pero debo de ser tonto...jajaja



yo no me enfado tranqui, linkedin en su momento no estaba mal ahora ya...para como han comentado filtrar algún puesto y tal, ni tan mal... el resto es un facebook más...


----------



## Ederto (11 May 2022)

un día si me aburro me voy a crear un perfil totalmente falso megatocho. A ver lo que pasa. Si termino de gerente en una ibex os aviso, para que no digáis que no me preocupo de la gente del foro.


----------



## Guanotopía (11 May 2022)

Sonic The Hedgehog dijo:


> Todas las ofertas que me llegan por LinkedIn solo piden programadors Mid y Seniors, con varios años de experiencia en multitud de tecnologías. Creo que aún no he recibido ninguna oferta que pidan juniors. Bueno, en Infojobs creo que también pasa lo mismo. Supongo que será cosa del sector IT, que es una mierda.



Qué raro, no entiendo que las empresas no vayan a buscar a casa a los junior.

A ver, pues claro que hay ofertas para juniors, pero hay que buscarlas, no van detrás de ti.









Sign Up | LinkedIn


500 million+ members | Manage your professional identity. Build and engage with your professional network. Access knowledge, insights and opportunities.




www.linkedin.com





Si mandas tu cv a cualquiera de las cárnicas o reclutadores te meten en la base de datos y cuando te necesiten te llaman, si quieres entrar de junior en una empresa pequeña, entonces no te queda más que peinar a menudo linkedin para ver las ofertas y que aparezca la que te interese.


----------



## Tratante (11 May 2022)

Esta democracia es falsa dijo:


> Perdone la indiscreción: ¿ usted contrataría a un profesional que en cinco meses ha cambiado dos veces de trabajo?



Yo entre en una empresa, me piré a los 6 meses a otra de la que me tuve que ir a los 8, y, pensé que me iba a resultar jodido encontrar algo con tanto salto y acercándome a los 40..., nada más lejos de la realidad, en menos de 2 meses estaba ya en otra.

Cuando me preguntaron que como era que después de estar muchos años en las dos anteriores, ahora cambiaba como si nada de una a otra, y les dije que después de mi etapa en el extranjero a mi solo me motivaban los ambientes competitivos, que era muy inquieto y me conformaba dificilmente, y que siempre buscaba mejorar para no frustrame..., se les iluminaron los ojos. Era lo que querían oír.

Hay que ofrecer lo que el cliente busca para que compre..., sea un producto o a uno mismo, y, linkedIn para eso es un buen escaparate.


----------



## Guanotopía (11 May 2022)

Palimpsesto. dijo:


> Bloquea a todo Díos para que no te cotilleen.
> Permite que sólo te vean rrhh, agencias, y headhunters. Sí sirve.
> Pero la clave está en bloquear a toda la basura muerta de hambre que hay ahí metida que sólo lo utiliza para postutear, y cotillear y boicotearte si pueden.



Estás perdiendo una de las funcionalidades más útiles, cuando estás en un proceso cotilleas donde han estado tus conocidos y si coincide qie están o han estado, le preguntas por la empresa, te ahorras hacer procesos para empresas de mierda líderes en su sector.

Aparte está el hecho de que cuantos más contactos tengas en común con gente de rrhh o reclutadores mejor, porque cuanto más tengas más fácil es que aparezcas en sus búsquedas.

Usar linkedin sólo como un tablón de anuncios es una gilipollez.


----------



## Guanotopía (11 May 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Din del hilo.
> 
> Por cierto, yo soy ya senior y trabajo en puestos de mando o directivos, y confirmo que Linkedin ya no sirve para nada. Y ahora os daré un truquito de regalo.
> 
> ...



Eso es una chorrada, la mayoría de empresas contratan reclutadores precisamente para evitarse el engorro de contactar con gente. No es precisamente la tienda de informática Martínez la que contrata sus servicios, no buscan gente directamente ellos porque no quieren hacerlo así.


----------



## Tratante (11 May 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> Eso es una chorrada, la mayoría de empresas contratan reclutadores precisamente para evitarse el engorro de contactar con gente. No es precisamente la tienda de informática Martínez la que contrata sus servicios, no buscan gente directamente ellos porque no quieren hacerlo así.



Sumado a que la utilización de servicios externos de reclutamiento les sirve de excusa por si les "sale rana" el candidato elegido. Una empresa seria nunca se saltará al headhunter.


----------



## Palimpsesto. (11 May 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> Estás perdiendo una de las funcionalidades más útiles, cuando estás en un proceso cotilleas donde han estado tus conocidos y si coincide qie están o han estado, le preguntas por la empresa, te ahorras hacer procesos para empresas de mierda líderes en su sector.
> 
> Aparte está el hecho de que cuantos más contactos tengas en común con gente de rrhh o reclutadores mejor, porque cuanto más tengas más fácil es que aparezcas en sus búsquedas.
> 
> Usar linkedin sólo como un tablón de anuncios es una gilipollez.



Tienes parte de razón. Pero me quedo con mi método. Prefiero perder lo que dices y evitar que me cotilleen.


----------



## bsnas (11 May 2022)

Solo la use y no mucho cuando estaba de expat para buscar ofertas de empleo, en una de ellas pude localizar el perfil de la de recursos humanos que la llevaba y le envie un mensaje para decirle que me habia inscrito y preguntandole algunas cosas sobre la oferta de empleo... Las dudas me importaban una mierda, solo queria que viera mi perfil y tener alguna posibilidad extra de ser contratado.

No funciono.


----------



## Esta democracia es falsa (11 May 2022)

Tratante dijo:


> Yo entre en una empresa, me piré a los 6 meses a otra de la que me tuve que ir a los 8, y, pensé que me iba a resultar jodido encontrar algo con tanto salto y acercándome a los 40..., nada más lejos de la realidad, en menos de 2 meses estaba ya en otra.
> 
> Cuando me preguntaron que como era que después de estar muchos años en las dos anteriores, ahora cambiaba como si nada de una a otra, y les dije que después de mi etapa en el extranjero a mi solo me motivaban los ambientes competitivos, que era muy inquieto y me conformaba dificilmente, y que siempre buscaba mejorar para no frustrame..., se les iluminaron los ojos. Era lo que querían oír.
> 
> Hay que ofrecer lo que el cliente busca para que compre..., sea un producto o a uno mismo, y, linkedIn para eso es un buen escaparate.



Lo que aprendo con ustedes. Para mí una empresa con ambiente muy competitivo es una empresa a evitar...no por miedo a la competencia. Es que en España éso significa ambiente en el que te van a putear sí o sí...


----------



## NPI (12 May 2022)

Sirve para que tus datos personales los tenga Microsoft y sus AMOS.


----------



## skan (12 May 2022)

A mí me han contactado varias veces para entrevistas de trabajo.
Y aparte lo puedes usar tú para mantener contacto con profesionales y empresas.


----------



## magnificent (12 May 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Din del hilo.
> 
> Por cierto, yo soy ya senior y trabajo en puestos de mando o directivos, y confirmo que Linkedin ya no sirve para nada. Y ahora os daré un truquito de regalo.
> 
> ...



Eso será en los jezjanters de Hezpaña porque en el extranjero el Recruiter siempre te hace una primera entrevista por teléfono y ese es el primer y único contacto que les vale, precisamente para evitar pirulas como la de usted


----------



## Esflinter (12 May 2022)

Tocomotxo dijo:


> Para trabajos especializados esta bien tener un perfil bien hecho.
> Los recruiters no paran de escribir



A ti te buscan para comer pollas de gitano?


----------



## Tocomotxo (12 May 2022)

Esflinter dijo:


> A ti te buscan para comer pollas de gitano?



Entiendo que a ti no te escribe nadie no? Si eres un despojo humano tener o no tener perfil de likedin no supone gran diferencia claro


----------



## Esflinter (12 May 2022)

Tocomotxo dijo:


> Entiendo que a ti no te escribe nadie no? Si eres un despojo humano tener o no tener perfil de likedin no supone gran diferencia claro



Pásame tu perfil, tocomierda, para descojonarme un rato


----------



## HARLEY66 (12 May 2022)

nelsoncito dijo:


> La verdad es que no me muevo por Linkedin, pero me he planteado hacerlo.
> 
> A primera vista creo que es un Tinder laboral. Mucho postureo. Mucho chafardeo. Poco contacto real, excepto que seas un "posicionadito".
> 
> ¿Estoy en lo cierto o me equivoco?



Sirve para que los muertos de hambre como tú se monten un currículum de pinta y colorea con el que posturear laboralmente


----------



## pelotazo_especulativo (12 May 2022)

Hace un tiempo era mejor, ahora se ha llenado de coachs, influencers y powerpointistas de todo pelaje chupapollando a las empresas e intentando parecer inteligentes.
Es una alternativa mas para filtrar ofertas de trabajo, como red social... una mierda llena de retrasados con infulas, stay away.


----------



## Tocomotxo (12 May 2022)

Esflinter dijo:


> Pásame tu perfil, tocomierda, para descojonarme un rato



Llorarias de envidia, te evito el mal trago. Payaso


----------



## nelsoncito (12 May 2022)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Sirve para que los muertos de hambre como tú se monten un currículum de pinta y colorea con el que posturear laboralmente



¿Te han dado hoy tus amas feminazis permiso para hablar? ¿Noooo? Pues cierra el pico. Gracias.


----------



## ElMatareyes (12 May 2022)

nelsoncito dijo:


> La verdad es que no me muevo por Linkedin, pero me he planteado hacerlo.
> 
> A primera vista creo que es un Tinder laboral. Mucho postureo. Mucho chafardeo. Poco contacto real, excepto que seas un "posicionadito".
> 
> ¿Estoy en lo cierto o me equivoco?



Si y mucho. Pero, para perfiles IT, marketing, vendehumos del coaching, inversiones, etc.

Si te dicen Paco y buscas curro de dependiente, reponedor o carretillero no te sirve, lamentablemente.

Es el infojobs 2.0 para las profesiones "modernillas".


----------



## HARLEY66 (12 May 2022)

nelsoncito dijo:


> ¿Te han dado hoy tus amas feminazis permiso para hablar? ¿Noooo? Pues cierra el pico. Gracias.



No te olvides de poner en el currículum el verano que hiciste de monitor en el campamento de especiales y el grado de macramé


----------



## rafabogado (12 May 2022)

Sirve para recibir publicidad a cascoporro.

Yo tengo puesto: "no busco trabajo. no busco trabajo. no te molestes".

Pues recibo avisos cada semana de que me han visto o encontrado 50... 100... 25...

E invitaciones de contacto a mogollón... que si procuradores... que si detectives... que si asesoras de jenaro... que si psicolocos, que si CEOs para posicionar webs...

O sea, en mi caso sirve para que todo el mundo me quiera vender su moto.


----------



## nelsoncito (12 May 2022)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> No te olvides de poner en el currículum el verano que hiciste de monitor en el campamento de especiales y el grado de macramé



Deja de oler las bragas meadas y menstruadas de las feminazis, asqueroso.


----------



## HARLEY66 (12 May 2022)

nelsoncito dijo:


> Deja de oler las bragas meadas y menstruadas de las feminazis, asqueroso.



No proyectes tus vicios en los demás, guarro


----------



## anikii (12 May 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Din del hilo.
> 
> Por cierto, yo soy ya senior y trabajo en puestos de mando o directivos, y confirmo que Linkedin ya no sirve para nada. Y ahora os daré un truquito de regalo.
> 
> ...



Ostia que piratilla eres jaja Por curiosidad, este es un generador de fotos de cara/perfil por IA. Hay algunas que se ven que no son reales, pero muchas podrian colar jaj


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (12 May 2022)

magnificent dijo:


> Eso será en los jezjanters de Hezpaña porque en el extranjero el Recruiter siempre te hace una primera entrevista por teléfono y ese es el primer y único contacto que les vale, precisamente para evitar pirulas como la de usted



O no me he explicado bien, o no me has entendido bien. Voy a asumir que no me he explicado bien y darte el beneficio de la duda.

Vaya por delante que llevaré tranquílamente mas de 20 años que no hablo con un jezjanter español. De hecho, debe hacer la misma cantidad de tiempo que no hago una primera entrevista en español.

Efectívamente, las primeras tomas de contacto suelen ser primero un email, y luego una o varias llamadas telefónicas. Pero la pirula que yo hago no se vé afectada pues cuando un headhunter llama y pregunta por "Felipe Gonzalez" (o el nombre que yo me haya inventado en mi linkedlin) ya sé que es un headhunter y ya sé que papel tomar.

No solo eso, también llaman a un número que yo les doy en mi primer email, y que es mi telefono para ligues, corbatas verdes, y headhunters retras, comprado hace años de esos de recarga que venían sin contrato ni pollas, así que ni eso tienen verdadero mio.

Créeme, mi pirula nace de la experiencia.


----------



## guanoincoming (12 May 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Din del hilo.
> 
> Por cierto, yo soy ya senior y trabajo en puestos de mando o directivos, y confirmo que Linkedin ya no sirve para nada. Y ahora os daré un truquito de regalo.
> 
> ...



¡MIS DIESES! Estos post son los que han hecho grande a burbuja.


----------



## magnificent (12 May 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> O no me he explicado bien, o no me has entendido bien. Voy a asumir que no me he explicado bien y darte el beneficio de la duda.
> 
> Vaya por delante que llevaré tranquílamente mas de 20 años que no hablo con un jezjanter español. De hecho, debe hacer la misma cantidad de tiempo que no hago una primera entrevista en español.
> 
> ...



De acuerdo ahora usted lo ha explicado mejor 

Casi escupo el café con el teléfono de las putas por cierto


----------



## Tratante (12 May 2022)

Esta democracia es falsa dijo:


> Lo que aprendo con ustedes. Para mí una empresa con ambiente muy competitivo es una empresa a evitar...no por miedo a la competencia. Es que en España éso significa ambiente en el que te van a putear sí o sí...



En aquella empresa había hasta un sistema de "reporte de cagadas" entre compañeros, y, debías al menos redactar uno cada mes, si no, te llamaba a filas el bobo del BOSS..., imagina la competitividad y puteo que existía.


----------



## singermorning (12 May 2022)




----------



## kornconath (12 May 2022)

Como el Tinder, si eres feo o guapo.

Pues el Linkedin si eres válido, con formación contínua, premios ... o usuario de empresas paco.


----------



## La Montaña (15 May 2022)

A mi mujer la contacta un random en linkedin. "Hola, no nos conocemos pero me interesaría trabajar en _Empresa X_, te molestaría pasarme el correo de alguien de recursos humanos para acercarle mi cv de una forma más personal que a través de los formularios de la web? Gracias!"

Lo hizo, porque un vaso de agua no se le niega a nadie, y a las pocas semanas el tío había conseguido entrar gracias a ese contacto inicial. 

Así que mi mujer copió el truco para irse a un puesto mejor en la competencia, y también le dio resultado.


Este año publiqué que me iba a mudar y buscaba un equipo de xyz para unirme, bla bla. Lo vio un antiguo jefe mío que ahora está en Inglaterra y me refirió para un puesto vacante en su empresa, basado en la ciudad a la que me mudé... fue todo un mes de entrevistas y procesos, que solo ingresan nuevos los días martes a las 9:48 si la luna está en cuarto creciente y ha cantado un ruiseñor... pero vamos el curro está muy bueno y lo conseguí por linkedin.

El postureo es cierto, todos tratando de generar marketing personal y ser políticamente correctos y "corporativamente atractivos"... pero puede ser un recurso valioso si lo utilizáis bien.


----------



## orbeo (16 May 2022)

Sirve para que los viejos pongan mensajes que dan vergüenza ajena, los jóvenes mensajes de hacer la pelota y las sudamericanas mensajes de motivación y crecimiento personal.

Luego de vez en cuando también sale algún parado dando pena pidiendo trabajo.


----------



## looku (16 May 2022)

A la gente de IT nos contactan varias veces todas las semanas para preguntarnos si estamos interesados en cambiar de trabajo... para el resto de sectores no tengo ni idea de si sirve para algo


----------



## hartman (16 May 2022)

Alamillo Loco 1983 dijo:


> Yo quiero ser basurero, y hay enchufes!!!



pero en lenguje linkediano "especilista en recogida de residuos urbanos".


----------



## secuestrado (18 May 2022)

hartman dijo:


> pero en lenguje linkediano "especilista en recogida de residuos urbanos".



Que va, es CTO, Chief Trash Officer


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (17 Jul 2022)

Pa lamerle el sable a tus jefes


----------



## vanderwilde (17 Jul 2022)

Eso es un FB "laboral".

En el FB se engañan ellos y se intenta engañar a todo dios con la supuesta sobra de dinero, y en linke ese con el currículum.


----------



## Karlb (17 Jul 2022)

singermorning dijo:


>


----------



## Tonimn (17 Jul 2022)

nelsoncito dijo:


> La verdad es que no me muevo por Linkedin, pero me he planteado hacerlo.
> 
> A primera vista creo que es un Tinder laboral. Mucho postureo. Mucho chafardeo. Poco contacto real, excepto que seas un "posicionadito".
> 
> ¿Estoy en lo cierto o me equivoco?



90% o más bulos, vendehumos, gente que dice que trabajó en un sitio y se mete fingiendo por toda la cara....


----------



## elepwr (18 Jul 2022)

trabajo en it (programador) y uso linkedin para buscar los nuevos trabajos, solo para eso

cada vez que añado a una persona la silencio y entonces en el muro no veo nada, sigo a un par de empresas de musica techno o rap y es lo unico q veo, nada de cosas raras que te calientan la sangre

es una herramienta y hay que saber usarla, si entras a linkedin y te enfadas por lo que lees es problema tuyo por no silenciarlo

no me gusta especialmente pero muchos curros se mueven por ahi y si quieres buscar activamente tiene una opcion de "aplicar rapido" o algo asi donde subes el CV una vez y te apuntas a los trabajos en 2 clicks como churros


----------



## TravellerLatam (18 Jul 2022)

Hay dos tipos de uso:

1-. Postureo puro y duro. Gente posteando, generando opinión, tratando de tener seguidores en su Feed. Invierten en generar contendio de interés queriendo sacar algo.

2.- Escaparate. Ponte por ejemplo, eres analista de datos de la multinacional X. Te colocas ahí en escaparate, tratas de tenerlo cuidado, al menos con foto, tus estudios y experiencia al día pero no le dedicas ni 1 minuto. El día que la multinacional Y busca a alguien de tu perfil sales en la terna y son ellos los que te llaman. 

Yo lo uso de la segunda manera, nunca he colgado nada pero me llaman frecuentemente y si bien no busco trabajo siempre es bueno tener contactos con los reclutadores.


----------



## TravellerLatam (18 Jul 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Din del hilo.
> 
> Por cierto, yo soy ya senior y trabajo en puestos de mando o directivos, y confirmo que Linkedin ya no sirve para nada. Y ahora os daré un truquito de regalo.
> 
> ...



Muy dificil que una reclutadora de una compañía se bypasee a un Headhunter si ya lo tiene aprobado. Al menos en mi empresa es jodido que les metan CV de manera directa. Generalmente no quieren asumir ese tipo de responsabilidades sobre todo para cargos directivos.


----------



## Tutankhabrón (18 Jul 2022)

Para que las exnovias se dediquen a hurgar y para darles en el morro a la que te va medio bien es magnífico, además de para ver cómo están de calvos los del colegio/instituto.

Para lo demás, sirve para bastante poco.

Lo mejor, las sugerencias. Es una necrópolis maravillosa y hedionda.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (18 Jul 2022)

Me contactó una churri 
Me pidió currículum con foto 

Le envié la lista de las tías con las que había follado y fotopolla 

Y se mosqueó 

Me reportó, y LinkedIn me bloqueó la cuenta dos semanas


----------



## Tonimn (18 Jul 2022)

En un programa para parados nos recomendaron mentir descaradamente en LinkedIn para pasar el filtro de la Charoentrevista. 
Pero que sea en algo que sepamos hacer luego si nos meten a trabajar.


----------



## asakopako (19 Jul 2022)

A mí una vez me pidieron el perfil de linkedin para abrir una cuenta bancaria. Totalmente cierto. Además en un banco de mierdacs que no lo conoce ni su padre. Se ve que se vinieron arriba con la migra de EEUU pidiendo los perfiles de las rrss en los aeropuertos.


----------



## AmericanSamoa (19 Jul 2022)

Ederto dijo:


> un día si me aburro me voy a crear un perfil totalmente falso megatocho. A ver lo que pasa. Si termino de gerente en una ibex os aviso, para que no digáis que no me preocupo de la gente del foro.



Pues eso *funcionó*.

Yo trabajé como front-end en una muy famosa empresa de Internet en Barcelona (fundada con dinero del Opus Dei). Típica web que conocía todo el mundo (ya no existe) y que creció de la noche al día con inversiones. Entraba dinero a mansalva.

Una tarde estaba yo en la oficina a solas con el director de Marketing (un burgués catalán indepe que no tenía idea de Marketing pero que era amigo del fundador), que estaba en su mesa delante del portátil, alrededor de las 21h (sí: yo entraba a las 11h porque me salía del capullo y salía tarde). Total: estaba mirando Linkedin y, de repente, suelta "_hostia! Jo a aquet tiu el vull a la empresa!_". Recuerdo su frase y su expresión de haber encontrado el perfil de su vida.

A las pocas semanas apareció un tipo rarísimo en Marketing que nadie sabía qué hacía exactamente, pero ganaba el doble que nosotros por hacer no se sabe qué. Se paseaba por la oficina como si no tuviese nada que hacer.

Mis compañeros y yo nos empezamos a echar unas risas viendo su Linkedin: Rochester Institute, Harvard, Deusto... Y había un montón de puestos rarísimos del estilo "transformación" de cosas, "estrategia digital", un texto larguísimo diciendo polladas y montones de memeces TODAS FALSAS.

En las reuniones de equipo en inglés *NO SABÍA HABLAR INGLÉS*, no sabía hacer la o con un canuto, NO SABÍA HACER NADA. Se dieron cuenta de que todo su perfil era falso y, a los pocos meses (no sé cómo duró tanto), lo largaron con un pedazo de finiquito.

Y ahí sigue, años después, estafando a otras empresas. Juro que esto es 100% real 1 link MEGA.

Si quieres un sueldo de la reputa madre y no tienes la menor vergüenza, te juro que a ese señor le funcionó.


----------



## Pasta (19 Jul 2022)

Para buscar empleo no lo veo...

Tiene varios usos:
- vender entre empresas (B2B que dicen los gringos)
- hacer contactos con gente del sector para posibles alianzas estratégicas
- sentirte válido... las chortinas que te rechazan en Tinder, te aceptan pertenecer a su red en Linkedin


----------



## _V_ (19 Jul 2022)

Depende del sector en el que trabajes. Probablemente no busquen costureros o lavaplatos en LinkedIn, quizás sí, pero ese tipo de trabajos los siguen buscando de proximidad, con cartelitos en las puertas de los locales.


----------



## Sky King (19 Jul 2022)

Para inmobiliaria es la hostia. Tengo una media de una entrevista laboral por semana y eso que ya tengo trabajo.


----------



## diogenes de sinope (19 Jul 2022)

nelsoncito dijo:


> La verdad es que no me muevo por Linkedin, pero me he planteado hacerlo.
> 
> A primera vista creo que es un Tinder laboral. Mucho postureo. Mucho chafardeo. Poco contacto real, excepto que seas un "posicionadito".
> 
> ¿Estoy en lo cierto o me equivoco?



Entre el 1% de material que vale la pena, como informaciones de congresos, inversiones, etc, hay un 99% de basura tipo "Orgullosa de compartir ideas con .....en...." y hasta videos sensibleros, pasando por anuncios del foro económico mundial.


----------



## La Montaña (19 Jul 2022)

Pasta dijo:


> Para buscar empleo no lo veo...



Pues no lo ves tú, montones y montones de personas hemos buscado y encontrado empleo por linkedin.


----------



## Pasta (19 Jul 2022)

La Montaña dijo:


> Pues no lo ves tú, montones y montones de personas hemos buscado y encontrado empleo por linkedin.



Felicidades.


----------



## MiNombreEsFantasma (20 Jul 2022)

Justo acabo de hablar con un excompañero de cuando yo estaba en IT que ha encontrado nuevo curro a través de Linkedin. Cobrará 70k anuales (En IT hay una burbuja de salarios considerable ahora mismo).

Es una buena plataforma para encontrar trabajo sobre todo en el mundo IT. Fuera de este quizá es menos efectiva o popular.


----------

